# How to Utilize Prayer Books?



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 19, 2007)

How should one use prayer books in both private devotions and family devotions?

I have recently acquired _The Valley of Vision_ and esteem it highly. 

How do I utilize such resources practically in life?


----------



## tellville (Mar 19, 2007)

Excellent question! I have recently acquired this book as well and desire to know how to use it properly.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 19, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> How should one use prayer books in both private devotions and family devotions?
> 
> I have recently acquired _The Valley of Vision_ and esteem it highly.
> 
> How do I utilize such resources practically in life?



As an ardent Non-Conformist I'd better not say too much about the Prayer Book - though one can read it for edification. 
What about the book of Psalms and John Calvin's commentary? Or Matthew Henry? (Both are on the net; avoid Henry's abridged version!) Nothing can beat it. I would also most warmly recommend Bridges on Psalm 119 (see http://www.gracegems.org/26/BRIDGES.htm) and C H Spurgeon (http://www.spurgeon.org/treasury/treasury.htm). Why settle for second best? Ok - I have been straying - but hopefully in the right direction.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone here utilize prayer books?


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 20, 2007)

I am a Reformed Baptist who is all for a prayerbook... I have a valley of vision.. but I am still new to all of this also.... I would love to get an answer to your question.....

So another question.. How would one utilize The Valley of Vision prayer book for Corporate worship since it is in first person singular?

Michael



ChristopherPaul said:


> Does anyone here utilize prayer books?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2007)

Arthur Bennett, _The Valley of Vision_, Preface:



> This book is not intended to be read as a prayer manual. The soul learns to pray by praying; for prayer is communion with a transcendent and immanent God who on the ground of his nature and attributes calls forth all the powers of the redeemed soul in acts of total adoration and dedication. The prayers should therefore be used as aspiration units, the several parts of which could become springboards for the individual's own prayer subjects. These and their divisions can also serve homiletic purposes.


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 24, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Does anyone here utilize prayer books?



8am tomorrow I will be using the 1662 BCP for Holy Communion  

Unlike John Owen I am not opposed to the use of prewritten prayers.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 24, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> 8am tomorrow I will be using the 1662 BCP for Holy Communion
> 
> Unlike John Owen I am not opposed to the use of prewritten prayers.



ditto but the time for me in 9:30 AM


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 24, 2007)

AV1611,


I to am not against written prayers as long as we do not dominate all prayers with pre written....

So how does one utilize a prayerbook, and how would one use the Valley of Vision in corporate worship since it is in the first person singular?

The the church recite them in first person singular or would it have to be changed for plural use....

Michael



AV1611 said:


> 8am tomorrow I will be using the 1662 BCP for Holy Communion
> 
> Unlike John Owen I am not opposed to the use of prewritten prayers.


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 26, 2007)

Come on, Anybody who uses a prayer book should be able to answer! 

It's not like it's a Quantum Physics Question....  

 

Michael


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2007)

I use the [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Lutheran-Book-Prayer-Concordia-House/dp/0758608594/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/103-6036726-3502237?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1174922704&sr=8-1"]Lutheran Book of Prayer [/ame]for morning and evening prayers. It is set up with morning and evening prayers for individuals by day on four week cycles. So, you open up to fourth week, Monday for today. It is very easy to use. It also has several prayers by topic. 

Valley of Vision is not set up this way. If you wanted to do that, you could simply mark prayers with numbers 1-30 and on that day, you would read those prayers. For example, you would have two prayers marked with "26" and this morning you would pray the first and this evening you would pray the second. That is a bit of a hassle to me, so I would use one made for cycles of prayers, like the one above. You could supplement with select prayers from VOV. 

Richard Baxter's Christian Directory has directions for using printd prayers as well. 

Scott


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you for your responses but So how would one use the Valley of Vision in corporate worship since it is in the first person singular?

The the church recite them in first person singular or would it have to be changed for plural use?

I like the layout of the Valley of Vision and the prayers except the first person singular..


I am not so up on book of common prayer due to its infusion of prayers for so called Holy Days which I do not adhere and other types of prayers for each day of the week...

Morning vs evening prayers is not bad but still prefer the layout of Valley of Vision and how it seperates into topics that you can index and find easily..

So how does one get around the first person singular if using in the Family Worship or Corporate Worship?

Michael


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2007)

Michael: It looks like you are looking for what the Anglicans call a "collect," which is a corporate prayer of the collective congregation. I would just take the VOV prayers and make them plural. Change I to we and the like. That should work well.


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 26, 2007)

That might be alittle difficult when you are doing a recitational or responsoral prayer if you have the VOV in the pews and you have 100 to 200 people trying to read the prayer and see I and change to We and remain constant through the prayer..

Any thoughts?

Michael





Scott said:


> Michael: It looks like you are looking for what the Anglicans call a "collect," which is a corporate prayer of the collective congregation. I would just take the VOV prayers and make them plural. Change I to we and the like. That should work well.


----------



## JM (Mar 26, 2007)

I use the Valley of Vision when I can't seem to find the words to pray, I also enjoy reading through the prayers.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 26, 2007)

Scott said:


> I use the Lutheran Book of Prayer for morning and evening prayers. It is set up with morning and evening prayers for individuals by day on four week cycles. So, you open up to fourth week, Monday for today. It is very easy to use. It also has several prayers by topic.
> 
> Valley of Vision is not set up this way. If you wanted to do that, you could simply mark prayers with numbers 1-30 and on that day, you would read those prayers. For example, you would have two prayers marked with "26" and this morning you would pray the first and this evening you would pray the second. That is a bit of a hassle to me, so I would use one made for cycles of prayers, like the one above. You could supplement with select prayers from VOV.
> 
> ...



Very helpful Scott, thank you.


----------

